# N. Texas Results, Choco dog wins Qual



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Frank Price and Roux for winning the Owner/Handler Qualifying today at N. Texas near Ardmore, OK. According to Frank, the coco dog slammed all the marks and won the blue. Also congrats to my training buddy Paul Brinkman who won third with Charlie. 

I didn't get any other placements and neither will respond to a phone call, so perhaps somebody will fill in the holes.

The Open today was a tough, tough triple with two retired, equal distances with some deceptive cover changes. Over half the field of 40 dogs were dropped according to reports from the trial.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Way to go Frank! I didnt think they let chocolates win at N. Texas.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

10 back to the water marks. They should be done by noon. Vicky and Larry did a great job.

Angie


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Frank and Roux smoked the rest of us. Roux, in the last series, pinned all three marks with incredible lines to each. Really impressive work Frank. Congrats!
Nik


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

A huge congrats to Frank and Roux. It's going to be a fun ride with that Chocolate dog.

Also congrats to Paul and Charlie. I guess all that Wed. afternoon training paid off.

Cpayne


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Congratulations Frank & Roux! Chocolate Power  

Gunner sends a Two Paws Up to Roux. BDR (Brown Dogs Rule)


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

A big thanks to everyone, especially Debbie for putting up with me and tossing birds for Roux. 

Here are the Q results as I remember, and I'm going strictly on memory, so someone please verify:

1st : RouxBaby/Frank Price :shock: :shock: :shock:  
2nd: Pal/Mark Rosenblum
3rd: Charlie/Paul Brinkman (Way to go Paul and Charlie!)
4th: Commando/Harold Gierman
RJ: Not sure, but may be one of the JAMs listed below...
JAMS: 
Emma/NikKoumoundouros (Great job with a very young dog!)
Junior/John Haverstock
Josh/Melissa Kelly
Stanley/Pam Ingham (Thanks for taking the pics)
Kolt/ Corky Krollman

I think there was one more, but I can't remember...still in shock.

Frank


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Congrats Frank, Debbie and Rioux...How exciting!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Restricted Open

1st- FC Candlewood's As Good As It Gets, Rorem Congrats! Ann and Bob
2nd- Windigo's Kalamity Kate, Marv Baumer,,,, Yippeeee Kate!
3rd- *FC Little Wing*, Rorem He's still my boy, I don't care who owns him.
4th-Tiger's Goodness Gracious, Farmer
RJ-FC, AFC CFC, CNAFC, He's Czar Nicholas, Rorem
Jam- Close-Hauled To Windward, Rorem

Good set-ups. They really show'd what dogs could mark... Thanks Vicky and Larry!

Looks like Rorem's Schneeeed has finally broke!  

Tim and I once again really enjoyed working with the Blue Bonnet/North Texas bunch... They really know how to put on a trial and have it run like clockwork...

Angie


----------



## B. A. (Feb 4, 2005)

Sounds like a comfortable sized trial.

Restricted Open - 42 dogs

Owner-Handler Am - 44 dogs

Owner Hander Qual - 28 dogs

Derby - 16 dogs

Total enties - 130 

A year ago there were 165, so entries dropped by 35.

A couple of questions...

Is the club able to break even with a 130 dog trial?

I note that there were only four judges for the entire trial. How does that work out from the judges perspective? I would think with smallish numbers that it would be OK assuming good trial management and good help....but I've never seen a trial that had only 4 judges so I'm interested in understanding the pros and cons.

Thanks,

BA

ps Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Nik said:


> Frank and Roux smoked the rest of us. Roux, in the last series, pinned all three marks with incredible lines to each. Really impressive work Frank. Congrats!
> Nik


I too heard that Roux was unbelievable..... Congrats! He was quite the talk of the town.....

Angie


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Big congrats to Marv and Frank. 8)


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Am started today with 40 starters. First series was a triple with a long retired that required the dog to catch a pond to get to the bird (without cheating). Short middle retired not real tight but close enough to get dogs to go long if they missed it, thrown behind a plum thicket. Flyer to the right, all pheasants. Judges got about five pickups and lots of scribbles, only four or five dogs hit the water for the long bird. Land blind was a poison bird blind, then through a plethora of shot and gutted pheasants upwind and on line. Dogs had to get through that and get into the same pond the marks were across, be honest and take water and then out onto the side of the dam. Six dogs couldn't resist the poison bird temptation, and several others didn't get wet enough. Generous callbacks again netted 22 into the water blind tomorrow. Judges Kitten and Willett are setting up good tests that are getting what they need for a 40 dog Am.

I expect a humdinger blind tomorrow morning....

Derby got in two series. Ah, the joys of a small trial.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Congratulations on Roux's win. his brother Drake jamed in the Q in Portland, OR this weekend and got a reserve jam at Nothwest Retriever Trial Club last weekend.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Angie, Who owns Jimi now?

I see Joanne's dog out of Ford is quite the animal. I bred my QAA Star to Ford, aiming for that kind of success.

Anyway, Big congrats to Dave.


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

what are am placements?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

N. Texas Am

1st Rip Marv Baumer

2nd Gracie Steve Helgoth

3rd Dolly Sharon Gierman

4th Booster Aaron Kelly

Left the jams in my program in the truck and I'm too lazy to go get it. I'll post them tomorrow

Last series had 15 dogs called back for it. A triple with a bird thrown into the water's edge on a left pond, a long flier up the middle and a short bird thrown across a pond on the right. 

No dog picked up the left bird as it was intended. Some went fat in the water, got out and hunted backside of the dam, some ran around the dam on the right and got it. A pretty tough money bird for sure.

Congrats to the N. Texas Club for putting on a great trial. Stuff gets done at this one for sure! (And Ed said he was retiring....HA!)

Tim


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tim West said:


> No dog picked up the left bird as it was intended.


actually 2 dogs had excellent marks on the bird, the winner and a dog that did not place

Reserve Jam
Trumarc's Lil Ms Pogo - John Russell

Jams
FC-AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman - Mark Rosenblum
Closed-Haul To Windward - Joanne Mackey
Red River Bella Rosa - Bruce Loeffelholz
Arcadia He's A Cracker - Tim West
AFC Cotes Du Rhone - Martha Russell
Black magic's Woody Too - Dewitt Boice

Derby

1st Wolf Creek CR Skeeter - Robby Bickley
2nd Fish River's Out Of The Park - Joe Piland
3rd Trumarc's Costalotmore - Mark Rosenblum
4th Sureshot's Texas Hold'Em - Marv Baumer
Reserve Jam - Trumarc's Playboy - Doug Grimes
Jams
Dominator's Windjammer - Charles Cottrell
Maple Creek's Calumet Coyote - Sharon Gierman
Actic Flight's Lord Keegan - Tom Simpson
Bo Ford's Full Bird Colonel - Marv Baumer

the reports of my retirement are a bit premature..........

still hangin' on regards 8)


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Actic Flight's Lord Keegan - Tom Simpson


I do believe that's Ryan Davilla's dog doin' good down there in Okie land. Pretty good for a Fairbanks, Alaska dog.

Good going Ryan, Tom and Keegan!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Big congrats to Marv Baumer... Am WIN, Open 2nd, Derby 4th... what a great weekend!!!

SM


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Marv, well done and well deserved.


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Big congrats to Marv Baumer... Am WIN, Open 2nd, Derby 4th... what a great weekend!!!
> 
> SM


It was a great weekend, tempered only by our thoughts all weekend about Rips litter sister Maggie and her teamate Dave.
In the holding blind for the last series I told Rip that this one was for Maggie and Dave. Rip came through as he has so many times before at North Texas.
What a lucky guy I am to have the pleasure of owning and running him.

Thanks to Ed, Doug, John,Steve, Gay, Angie, Bob, the Russells and Copes for thier work to put on such a good trial once again.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marv Baumer said:


> Thanks to Ed, Doug, John,Steve, Gay, Angie, Bob, the Russells and Copes for their work to put on such a good trial once again.


and don't forget Joe Piland and Pam Ingham who work tirelessly and more or less anonymously

also Mark Rosenbloom, Aaron Kelly, Steve Helgoth who pitched in at various times 

and my friends who came to shoot....and Tim Becker who drove up Friday to shoot at the qualifying

and of course the judges, Vicki Worthington, Larry Morgan, Chris Willett, and Charles Kitten, who gave up their weekend so the rest of us could run our dogs

and last but far from least, my good friend, Jud Little, who graciously turns his ranch over to us twice a year, if there exists a better guy in the world than Jud Little I have not met him 8)


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I should not comment on what a field does if I don't see all the dogs run. Thanks Ed, for bringing that to my attention.

Congrats Marv for a fabulous weekend, and I share your thoughts about Dave Folwer and Rips littermate Maggie. What a shock to lose her after she won at Metro several short weeks ago.

Can't leave this post without commenting on how well the trial was run. It makes a difference when everybody there knows what to do, from Field Trial chairmen to bird boys.

Tim


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*North Texas*

I would personally like to thank everyone who worked so hard to make the North Texas trial so enjoyable from a judge's perspective:

Great grounds--thank you Mr. Jud Little. I surely enjoyed meeting you!

GREAT MECHANICS!!! When Larry & I wanted something--equipment, birds, throwers, blinds being brushed up to National specifications...whatever...it was done: done right, on time, the first time, every time!

Thanks Ed and everyone for a truly enjoyable weekend.


----------

